# Via



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Stasera Mattia mi porta via.
Mi porta al mare.
Tenda. Spiaggia. Natura.
E solo noi.


:festa::festa::festa::festa:


Quanto tempo che non facevamo un week "rasta" e selvaggi come piacciono a me.
Destinazione?
Non lo sappiamo.
Sappiamo solo.
Mare.
(peccato lasciare a casa le ciglia finte. Vabbè.)


----------



## Cattivik (14 Giugno 2013)

Vengo anch'io...

Cattivik


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Cattivik;bt8597 ha detto:
			
		

> Vengo anch'io...
> 
> Cattivik


Minchia quanto tempo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
dov'eri finito?


----------



## Tebe (14 Giugno 2013)

Porca puttana.
Programma saltato. 
Forse domani.
Uff


----------



## Cattivik (28 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8598 ha detto:
			
		

> Minchia quanto tempo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> dov'eri finito?


Qui non pascolo come nel vecchio tradi.it... sarà l'età?

In verità è che sto correndo come un matto... per cosa poi non lo so bene nemmeno io ma gira cosi...


----------

